# Bogus DD deactivation.



## KR23 (May 29, 2017)

Totally bogus way to get deactivated. If anything, I literally wait till I’m in the car and put my seatbelt on to submit the order complete. 100% completion rate, 4.85 rating, and 96% on time. Ridiculous. Had money in my account 😔.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I'm jealous. For what they've been paying lately they need to fire all of us.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

That is very lame. Maybe they have too many drivers and are looking for any excuse possible to cull the herd.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

Door dash is an awful company. I had a 5 rating, my phone failed and got lost and was 15 minutes late as I got lost, the guy came storming out of the house literally yelling at me and he looked like he wanted to fight me, my rating plummeted to close to deactivation as only 10% of people rate so any 1 star will get you close to going below 4.2, called them twice and they dont reverse the 1 star and they side with the guy who wanted to beat me up on a dark street.

Uber actually is way better bc everyone rates so a few 1 stars wont hurt you. I quit driving for them bc if I get one more 1 star ill be deactivated.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

How is that even possible? You won’t get back the screen unless you mark it complete!


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Did you try calling dasher Support?
DD has been really bad lately. Nothing but low paying or trips that are too far.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

ColonyMark said:


> Did you try calling dasher Support?
> DD has been really bad lately. Nothing but low paying or trips that are too far.


I just called it a day after having my annual Shamrock Shake. I have no idea why I torture myself this way - it’s disgusting, but I HAVE TO have it!!!

Today no one was tipping. Not one ****. So I’m all cuddled up in my blankey instead of fighting those crazy winds.

Those cheapos can get their own food. Ima not gonna.


----------



## colamacy (Oct 25, 2021)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I just called it a day after having my annual Shamrock Shake. I have no idea why I torture myself this way - it’s disgusting, but I HAVE TO have it!!!
> 
> Today no one was tipping. Not one ****. So I’m all cuddled up in my blankey instead of fighting those crazy winds.
> 
> Those cheapos can get their own food. Ima not gonna.


What the hell is wrong with you? McDonald's Shamrock Shake???


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

colamacy said:


> What the hell is wrong with you? McDonald's Shamrock Shake???


Tes. McDonalds Shamrock Shake. That delightful chocolate-cough syrup blend. I literally google when they will have them. Every year.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

They usually give warnings when you "violate the contract", there's a section in the ratings where it shows a list of violations.


----------



## BrainDead Driver (Dec 15, 2021)

One dasher out of 100 wears a mask here. And its always top dashers . Idiots .
Send this to door dash along with a note. civil suit . Also do you have any problems using a mask ? Lack of breath wile having sex ? Or running a marathon ? If yes then its suggested you do not wear one . And if your fired for medical reasons this could be a issue for the company . COVID-19 and Your Health


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

BrainDead Driver said:


> One dasher out of 100 wears a mask here. And its always top dashers . Idiots .
> Send this to door dash along with a note. civil suit . Also do you have any problems using a mask ? Lack of breath wile having sex ? Or running a marathon ? If yes then its suggested you do not wear one . And if your fired for medical reasons this could be a issue for the company . COVID-19 and Your Health


I wear a mask. I’m neither a top dasher nor an idiot.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

KR23 said:


> View attachment 644096
> Totally bogus way to get deactivated. If anything, I literally wait till I’m in the car and put my seatbelt on to submit the order complete. 100% completion rate, 4.85 rating, and 96% on time. Ridiculous. Had money in my account 😔.


Always have various other gig work to just switch to GrubHub or UberEATS etc.
My backup with Lyft is Uber and after that I have DD and GrubHub which I have never had to use.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> nor an idiot.


NEWSFLASH: If you dash, then yes, you're an idiot!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> having my annual Shamrock Shake.


Is this a euphemism?


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

elelegido said:


> Is this a euphemism?


They are good they always remind me spring is just around the corner.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

KR23 said:


> View attachment 644096
> Totally bogus way to get deactivated. If anything, I literally wait till I’m in the car and put my seatbelt on to submit the order complete. 100% completion rate, 4.85 rating, and 96% on time. Ridiculous. Had money in my account 😔.


Without question Doordash has become the biggest bully among the delivery companies.

Declining their garbage offers results in constant harassment including timeouts, being signed out of the app, and ending drivers' Dashes early.

They're really turning the screws on so-called "cherrypickers". Their newest tactic is to refuse to allow drivers to use their 35 minute Dash pauses if the driver declines an offer. Instead, they send you a 10 minute warning telling you that your Dash will be ended if you don't resume your Dash in 10 minutes.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> How is that even possible? You won’t get back the screen unless you mark it complete!


The DD app is so buggy that marking orders as complete is frequently an adventure. Often times the app hangs and refuses to close out the delivery. I have to do "Force Stop" to get the app to close out the delivery. On multiple occasions I've had to call support to get them to close out the delivery.

As far as the OP is concerned, there have been times when a delivery appeared to be complete but then I discovered 5 or 10 minutes later that the freaking delivery was still active. I then have to use various methods to finally get the delivery closed out.

The UberEats and Grubhub apps are far more stable than the DD app.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Nats121 said:


> their 35 minute Dash pauses


Here's the solution:
Tell DD to shove it and eat 💩.
Then put them on permanent pause by deleting their POS app. 
Problem solved!


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> Without question Doordash has become the biggest bully among the delivery companies.
> 
> Declining their garbage offers results in constant harassment including timeouts, being signed out of the app, and ending drivers' Dashes early.
> 
> They're really turning the screws on so-called "cherrypickers". Their newest tactic is to refuse to allow drivers to use their 35 minute Dash pauses if the driver declines an offer. Instead, they send you a 10 minute warning telling you that your Dash will be ended if you don't resume your Dash in 10 minutes.


I checked out there stock and it's lost 1/3 of it's value since January.
There CEO is also on board of directors at Meta ( formally Facebook ) and there stock has lost 1/3 of it's value since January.
So to think this company knows what it's doing is ludicrous.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> Without question Doordash has become the biggest bully among the delivery companies.
> 
> Declining their garbage offers results in constant harassment including timeouts, being signed out of the app, and ending drivers' Dashes early.
> 
> They're really turning the screws on so-called "cherrypickers". Their newest tactic is to refuse to allow drivers to use their 35 minute Dash pauses if the driver declines an offer. Instead, they send you a 10 minute warning telling you that your Dash will be ended if you don't resume your Dash in 10 minutes.


You’re doing it wrong.©️

I spend entire shifts (I don’t schedule big blocks, I schedule several couple-hour blocks a day) on “pause dash” regularly. If UE is jumping, I re-pause DD every 30-35 minutes, unpausing just long enough to pause again. Never had an issue with the 10-minute one either - I just unpause it right away.

UE just signs you out. I’ve spent hours not realizing I wasn’t online.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> You’re doing it wrong.©️
> 
> I spend entire shifts (I don’t schedule big blocks, I schedule several couple-hour blocks a day) on “pause dash” regularly. If UE is jumping, I re-pause DD every 30-35 minutes, unpausing just long enough to pause again. Never had an issue with the 10-minute one either - I just unpause it right away.
> 
> UE just signs you out. I’ve spent hours not realizing I wasn’t online.


As you know, every market is different. In a market like mine that's saturated with drivers, Doordash probably plays rougher than they do in less saturated markets. And within each market they may treat drivers differently and be much harsher with drivers they consider to be cherry-pickers and multi-appers, both of which I am.

Thus their punishments can vary by market or by individual.



Ms. Mercenary said:


> UE just signs you out. I’ve spent hours not realizing I wasn’t online.


That's one of the scummiest things these companies do. It's bad enough to put drivers on timeouts, but tricking drivers into thinking they're online when they're actually offline is evil. The people who think up these tactics are warped.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

Jimmy44 said:


> I checked out there stock and it's lost 1/3 of it's value since January.
> There CEO is also on board of directors at Meta ( formally Facebook ) and there stock has lost 1/3 of it's value since January.
> So to think this company knows what it's doing is ludicrous.


I was going to say I could help a company lose 1/3 of its value for a lot less than Tony Xu makes. But then thinking about it, that takes real talent to destroy 1/3 of a company's market cap, so I probably don't have what it takes. That kind of skill is rare. It requires a combination of ignorance and arrogance few possess. No wonder Zuckerberg wanted him for Meta.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

FL_Steve said:


> I was going to say I could help a company lose 1/3 of its value for a lot less than Tony Xu makes. But then thinking about it, that takes real talent to destroy 1/3 of a company's market cap, so I probably don't have what it takes. That kind of skill is rare. It requires a combination of ignorance and arrogance few possess. No wonder Zuckerberg wanted him for Meta.


LOL my thoughts exactly !!!


----------

